# Lychee head FH



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

look at the lychee!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

hes a good looking guy


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

gorgeous


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very very nice Px


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

UGLY!!!
what is the fasination with humps on the heads of fish?


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the fish without the big dopy head


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

what the fascination with big bulging muscles? If you dont understand that the hump is the same thing as a huge chest or biceps then i will assume your a pencil neck who likes being dominated by others.

keep your estrogen out of my post next time.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

sweet looking fish, but whats (a) lychee?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

a lychee is a super rare trait... maybe 1 in 10,000 where the kok head is completely covered in red, lychee = polmagranite. in grading your normally looking for the combination of bizarre factors like this that make up the rarity and uniquness of each fish.. more reason why ones with no kok dont command the 1k+ prices.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

im going to make a diagram that points out all the strange traits to look for on the flowerhorn.


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i'd love to see the diagram. Want to pick up a nice show FH one day, but wouldn't even know where to start. Plus I don't have the tank space, so I'll just stick to my brandtii until I can move out and get more tanks.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Poseidon X said:


> a lychee is a super rare trait... maybe 1 in 10,000 where the kok head is completely covered in red, lychee = polmagranite. in grading your normally looking for the combination of bizarre factors like this that make up the rarity and uniquness of each fish.. more reason why ones with no kok dont command the 1k+ prices.


 hahaha. you said "kok".

/immaturity


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> what the fascination with big bulging muscles? If you dont understand that the hump is the same thing as a huge chest or biceps then i will assume your a pencil neck who likes being dominated by others.
> 
> keep your estrogen out of my post next time.


 I happen to think that a huge hump on a fish is ugly as hell also, but I have never had a facination with bulging muscles or huge biceps...I do like a large chest though.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah well they look like a large brest, i think you need to see it in person to understand.. but when the fish comes up to the top the hump sticks out of the water, ill typically grab onto it if its trying to bite me or push the fish underwater from his hump..If anything else it adds an interactive element... plus the ones with water heads, the head squishes went it hits the glass


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

grosse gurke said:


> Poseidon X said:
> 
> 
> > what the fascination with big bulging muscles? If you dont understand that the hump is the same thing as a huge chest or biceps then i will assume your a pencil neck who likes being dominated by others.
> ...


GG, you know you like large "koks". Dont deny it anymore!

/immaturity









Nice looking specimen Pos X. I am looking foward to this chart as well!


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

you should be good with a 75 gallon if you can have that kind of tanks space... some of them are really small.. this one is growing super fast, maybe 8 months old and 10" without tail, 2 inches thick. might need more then a 75 as his total length could be near 18".

a 65 gallon is a good starter flowerhorn tank...55s work for short bodies


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

This is a lychee http://www.proscitech.com.au/trop/display/lychee.htm

Its a popular fruit over in asia.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

I've gotta admit, they are very strange looking fish, but the colours are amazing!!!! Great pics


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

more pics of the buff boy.. this is by far the meanest fish i have ever met, draws lots of blood every water change


----------



## notoriouslyKEN (Jul 31, 2003)

i like all the white spots on that fish, is that specific to a certain type of FH?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

there is a bunch of different pearl variations.. they can come in three basic colors.. metalic, blue/green, or gold. the Blue/green ones appear white in photos.. but they have a bright glowing effect whenever the fish moves through the light.
Most fish just have larger ones on the scales, newer breeds have the snakeskin effect like this on on the face... plus this has the new glitter/stardust types that are in high demand.. there are big pearls and then micro pearls behind them. Looks like space. some of the breeds are called, galaxy of stars.. etc. pendians are a super thick version of pearls, pearls on the head is the most coveted trait


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

this FH looks nice!!!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice FH bd
can i just say that a lot of S/A and C/A fish get humps on the head and not just flowerhorns and i know flowerhorns are hybrids.
i am not a big FH fan myself but i dont dislike them.
dixon


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

what sweet colors


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> keep your estrogen out of my post next time.


okay, that was kinda funny...:laugh:

Excess testosterone can wear down the body, do super
aggressive FH have a shorter lifespan PoseX?

Also, do super aggressives tend to be the more 'infertile'?

A little hormone trivia; part of why taking steroids is bad is
because the testosterone you take gets converted into 
estrogen and you get boobies and a little..."kok" 
But that's humans...and, no, I'm not turning this scientific :rasp:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

lol yeah if the fish are hormoned, i have no idea if the same response would occur that happens in humans with elevated estrogen levels. When natural testosterone levels are produced though, their is a different effect as estrogen is mostly supressed.. more then likely we are viewing the result of supressed estrogen and slight raise in testosterone rather then a huge raise in testosterone in theory.

This fish live about 4 years... big thing is to breed the good ones before they pass, i could extend their life beyond that, but the whole point is to be like a bodybuilder fish... go down in a blaze of glory or whatever


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

thought i should add, the way to get their testosterone flowing is let them attack a hand mirror for about twice a day for 10 minutes... normally the fish gets 1 workout a day and gets the mirror twice. training regimen like a pro athlete lol.. also for food, after i removed beefheart from his diet, we swtiched to a diet high in spirulina to increase the amounts of good bacteria in his intestines. This helps the food digest fully.. complete digestion of food is important.

this is one of his brothers:
Can see he has much more dense pearls...usually ones that are more light based will have more pearls.. fish belongs to our freind jon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

notoriouslyKEN said:


> sweet looking fish, but whats (a) lychee?


 its a fruit

and nice flowerhorn


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> what the fascination with big bulging muscles?


lol you tell us


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> i could extend their life beyond that










You execute them? I'm not clear on that...

Also, cool 'workout' regime. Does it really seem to work?


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

yeah the work out regime is essential for a good flowerhorn really.. if you just let them sit in a tank they will never develope.. you have to get them pissed off and get them moving to increase muscularity and health of the fish. Im real particular on this.. short high intensity workouts are best for my fish lol... they replicate him hunting down smaller fish.

Flowerhorn have a big ego problems.. they need to feel like they are the biggest baddest fish around. Thats why you never want to leave a mirror near the tank. If they keep slamming against the tank at a mirror that never goes away then they never feel vicotorious.. the head wont grow big this way.

Kamfa are way more difficult to deal with then ZZ. With kamfa they color change by giving them more attention.. and they are big time into splashing water around.. they come to the top and just start flipping out, throwing water out of the tank. This is the reason why many will keep them in high tanks that half the top portion unfilled. this space is also needed for the head to pop out of the water like a shark fin







The profile on a great flowerhorn is actually the height of a human head! you can go face to face with them









to clarrify on the life issue...because these fish are pumped up so much and become super massive, it can shorten their life span. Typical flowerhorn life is 4-5 years. In the later years, you breed them and pray for some good offspring to carry on the genetics.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok, Brian exactly how many FH's you have at your home or homes?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> Ok, Brian exactly how many FH's you have at your home or homes?


 he currently has 3 I believe. He's had alot more in the past though


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I have had like 8 but now im only have two at the moment. Im getting ready to move to california, so im holding off on buying


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oh ok.....hey what happened to that crazy black dempsey you had?? Dead or sold...

Oh and whats so special about the Lychee head?? I've seen others with the same thing....


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

it happens hardly ever... maybe 1 in 1000.. combine that with the other high end traits of a solid red head... super rarity. Not one other poto in the united states has one


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Those are sweet looking FH!!! The patterns on their bodies are amazing!

What kind are those? I'd love to buy one for my dad.

Poseiden X - if you could pm me places or people to buy these great flowerhorns off of i would greatly appreciate it. I'm in the bay area.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

flowerhornimports.com or jeffflowerhorns.com have poto in stock


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

JeffFlowerhorns aint workin...


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

http://jeffflowerhorn.com/

also... some intresting news, i found out from a reliable source in penange that the father of the POTO is also the father of the Marine Monkey.... They have a different mother. Now one fish is classified as a ZZ but the other is a Golden Monkey type.... strange enough for you? The super high range MMs look almost identical to my poto... same chain link markings, pearls on the head to the same length, but those have multiple base colors.


----------

